# Sticky  Penalizações



## Fern

À semelhança de outros fóruns, decidimos abrir este thread com o intuito de tornar a actuação da moderação mais transparente e reforçar a noção de que é dada sequência às queixas e questões levantadas. 

A partir de agora, qualquer decisão que acarrete uma penalização será exposta neste thread, em conjunto com as razões que levaram à tomada da dita decisão.

Sempre que um membro do fórum tiver alguma dúvida sobre uma decisão tomada ou queira apresentar a sua defesa, deve fazê-lo através dos canais adequados, nomeadamente por mensagem privada a qualquer membro da moderação.


As penalizações poderão passar pela atribuição de pontos, suspensão directa, ou expulsão directa, levando em conta a gravidade da situação e histórico do utilizador. O sistema de pontos funciona da seguinte forma:

- 3 pontos = suspensão automática da conta por 3 dias
- 7 pontos = suspensão automática da conta por 7 dias
- 10 pontos = suspensão automática da conta por 10 dias

Aos pontos está associado um prazo, findo o qual expiram e por conseguinte deixam de contar para o total do utilizador. O prazo é atribuído à discrição do moderador, sendo mais alongado para quem é repetente.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gorky

*Penalização:* 2 pontos
*Prazo:* 6 meses

*Motivo:* Sucessão de ofensas em vários threads tendo gerado queixas por parte de vários utilizadores


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gouveia

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* Sem prazo

*Motivo:* Insulto a utilizadores com opiniões divergentes.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Lord Farquad

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 2 meses

*Motivo:* Conduta conflituosa, ataques pessoais.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* 51-51-HT...

*Penalização:* 2 pontos
*Prazo:* Sem prazo

*Motivo:* Discurso de ódio.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Domicilium

*Penalização*: 1 ponto
*Prazo*: 10 dias

*Motivo*: Atitude provocadora.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* luisribeiro

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo*: Insultos.


----------



## Barragon

*Utilizador:* Gorky

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo*: Insultos.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* luisribeiro

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo:* Atitude provocadora.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* luisribeiro

*Penalização:* 1 ponto (suspensão automática por 3 dias)
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo:* Insistência nas provocações e ofensas.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Goncalo_P

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo:* Linguagem ofensiva.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* jpfg

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo:* Postura agressiva, ofensas.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* luisribeiro

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 1 mês

*Motivo:* Provocações e insultos.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gouveia

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo:* Provocações e insultos.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* 51-51-HT...

*Penalização:* 1 ponto (suspensão automática)
*Prazo:* Sem prazo

*Motivo:* Provocações.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* claudiopaçoscoelho

*Penalização:* 3 pontos (suspensão automática)
*Prazo:* Sem prazo

*Motivo:* Trolling.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Alvinius2

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 30 dias

*Motivo:* Provocações.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Alvinius2

*Penalização*: 1 ponto (suspensão automática por 3 dias)
*Prazo*: 30 dias

*Motivo*: Provocações constantes


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Mathmos

*Penalização*: 1 ponto (suspensão automática por 3 dias)
*Prazo*: 30 dias

*Motivo*: Insultou um membro do fórum


----------



## Andre_Filipe

Utilizador: urbem

Penalização: 1 ponto
Prazo: 30 dias

Motivo: Insultos


----------



## Barragon

*Utilizador*: Alvinius2

*Penalização*: 3 pontos (in the brig)
*Prazo*: indefinido

*Motivo*: Provocações constantes, insultos,


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* 1ºBoaz

*Penalização:* 1 ponto (suspensão automática de 10 dias)
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo:* Insultos.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gouveia

*Penalização:* 1 ponto
*Prazo:* 10 dias

*Motivo:* Provocações.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gouveia

*Penalização:* 2 pontos (suspensão automática)
*Prazo:* 3 meses

*Motivo:* Insistência nas provocações.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Fidalgo

*Penalização*: 2 pontos (suspensão automática)
*Prazo*: 1 mês

*Motivo*: Provocações e spam


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Alvinius2

*Penalização:* Suspensão
*Prazo:* 15 dias

*Motivo:* Insultos, descarrilamento de vários threads.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gouveia

*Penalização:* Suspensão
*Prazo:* 2 semanas

*Motivo:* Ofensas.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gouveia

*Penalização:* Suspensão
*Prazo:* 3 semanas

*Motivo:* Spam.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Alvinius2

*Penalização*: Suspensão
*Prazo*: 2 meses

*Motivo*: provocações constantes e ignorar avisos da moderação


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: hawksfnc

*Penalização*: 1 ponto
*Prazo*: 30 dias

*Motivo*: insultos


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Spedfrom

*Penalização*: 1 ponto
*Prazo*: 30 dias

*Motivo*: insultos


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Lord Farquad

*Penalização*: Suspensão
*Prazo*: 1 mês

*Motivo*: Spam, repostar posts eliminados sucessivamente, desrespeito pela moderação


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Gouveia

*Penalização:* Suspensão
*Prazo:* 2 meses

*Motivo:* Trolling.


----------



## Fern

*Utilizador:* Alvinius2

*Penalização:* Expulsão
*Prazo:* Permanente

*Motivo:* Trolling.


----------



## Barragon

*Utilizador*: santosovelho

*Penalização*: 10 pontos (suspensão automática)
*Prazo*: sem

*Motivo*: Provocações.


----------



## Barragon

*Utilizador*: Luís de Campos

*Penalização*: 3 pontos (suspensão automática)
*Prazo*: 2 meses in the Brig

*Motivo*: Ofensas.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

*Utilizador*: Ricardo Jesus

*Penalização*: 1 ponto 
*Prazo*: 10 dias

*Motivo*: Insultos


----------



## Barragon

*Utilizador*: Mathmos

*Penalização*: 2 pontos
*Prazo*: sem

*Motivo*: Linguagem Ofensiva e Atitude Errada


----------



## Barragon

O Paulo_1984 foi banido no fórum Brasileiro por algumas afirmações que realizou. Estou a tentar obter essa informação com o moderador que o baniu.


----------

